# Feedern und zwar richtig...Wo ist mein Fehler



## Wuetty (29. April 2011)

Moin,

ich bin seit kurzem mit dem Feedern angefangen.
Habe mir zwei schöne Feederruten von Daiwa gekauft mit Freilaufrollen.

Ich nutze 28er Mono und habe ein Feederboom daran. Unten habe ich ein Futterkorb mit 50g. Vorfach habe ich mit 10er und 12er Haken.

Als Futter nehme ich den Mix den ein kleiner Händler bei uns in der Nähe selber mischt und die Fische gehen darauf richtig gut. Habe das mal an nem Teich getestet und die Fische sind sofort zum Futter geschwommen.

Ich drücke das Futter in den Korb und das hält auch im Korb. An den Haken packe ich 2-3 maden, die ich vorher im Futter krabbeln lasse und noch zusätzlich ein kleiner Teigklumpen.

So werfe ich meine Montage aus und Fütter an der Stelle mit ner Handvoll Maden und Futter noch nach.

Ich saß die lezten Tage jedes mal 4-5 std am Wasser und nicht ein Biss. 

Früher hab ich an der selben Stelle mit einfacher Grundmontage (Sargblei - Wirbel- Vorfach) mit Maden ohne Anfüttern ohne Ende gefangen.

Jetz garnicht mehr.

Wo ist mein Fehler? Wieso fange ich garnicht?
Habt ihr ein paar Tips? 

Vielen Dank ich vorraus


----------



## Phenom96 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Feedern und zwar richtig...Wo ist mein Fehler*

Ich würde beim Feedern garnicht mit der Hand nachfüttern sonder nach ein Paar minuten den Korb neu befüllen. 

mfg


----------



## carphunter1678 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Feedern und zwar richtig...Wo ist mein Fehler*

Probier´s mal mit einer Schlaufenmontage statt Boom Röhrchen.


----------



## NickAdams (29. April 2011)

*AW: Feedern und zwar richtig...Wo ist mein Fehler*

Vielleicht hast du auch gar nichts falsch gemacht und es waren nur keine Fische am Platz.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Sensitivfischer (29. April 2011)

*AW: Feedern und zwar richtig...Wo ist mein Fehler*



Wuetty schrieb:


> ...
> So werfe ich meine Montage aus und Fütter an der Stelle mit ner Handvoll Maden und Futter noch nach...



Das ist sicher nicht der Grund, warum du gar nichts fängst, aber ich würde es trotzdem bleiben lassen, weil ich es für Unfug halte.(nach dem Motto viel hilft viel)|znaika:

Sinn vom Feedern ist es ja, über den Korb, mengenbegrenzt, gezielt anzufüttern.
Dazu kommt, dass man sich um diese Jahrszeit, mit dem Anfüttern(auf die Menge bezogen), ohnehin noch zurückhalten sollte.

Im Hochsommer füttere ich an, in dem ich zunächst 5- 9- mal mit dem Korb auf den Platz werfe, das Futter ablade und wieder einhole.
Das Vorfach lasse ich dafür weg bzw. noch nicht eingehängt, anschließend wird es in den Karabiner eingehängt und mit dem Fischen begonnen.
Im Moment füttere ich 0- max. 3 Körbe vor.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Feedern und zwar richtig...Wo ist mein Fehler*

Das Naheliegenste wäre für mich, dass die Fische im Moment vielerorts mitten in der Laichzeit sind und somit nicht fressen. War Dienstag auch unterwegs und konnte nichts fangen.

Ich würde auch die Schlaufenmontage verwenden. Die ist mMn sogar noch einfacher als ein Antitangle-Boom und verheddert nicht so schnell.
Nachfüttern braucht man beim Feedern auch nicht.

Ansonsten kann ich dir nur dazu raten, es nochmal zu probieren. Zudem würde ich nicht mit 2 Ruten gleichzeitig Feedern, da man feine Bisse so nur verpennt.


----------



## C.K. (29. April 2011)

*AW: Feedern und zwar richtig...Wo ist mein Fehler*



> Probier´s mal mit einer Schlaufenmontage statt Boom Röhrchen.



Daran wird es nicht liegen, ich fange mit beiden Methoden gleich gut.

Wahrscheinlich war einfach kein Fisch vor Ort, der gefangen werden wollte. :q:q


----------



## Wuetty (29. April 2011)

*AW: Feedern und zwar richtig...Wo ist mein Fehler*

danke für die schnellen und vielen Antworten.
Ich werde mal die Schlaufenmontage ausprobieren.

falls jmd diesen Thread auch liest der genauso wenig Ahnung vom Feedern hat wie ich, hier ist eine Anleitung die ich gefunden habe zum Bau von Schlaufenmontagen:

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/januar06_schlaufenmontage.htm


ich werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten was meine Feederkunst macht.

Für weiter Anregungen bin ich weiterhin offen. #6


----------



## Hannoi1896 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Feedern und zwar richtig...Wo ist mein Fehler*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> na ja , als die Tage bei uns  Brassenlaichzeit war habe ich auch Brassen fangen können .



Das ist aber von See zu See unterschiedlich. Hier kann man den Brassen in der Laichzeit den Köder direkt vors Maul halten und sie werden nicht beißen.


----------



## Gardenfly (30. April 2011)

*AW: Feedern und zwar richtig...Wo ist mein Fehler*

Wie Sensitivfischer schon schrieb, nur mit Korb nachfüttern.
Das Futter sollte auch nicht so fest im Korb kleben (im Stillwasser) das es sich auf den Grund nicht schon gelöst hat. Feederfutter wird trockener gemischt als normales Futter, am Anfang hole ich im 1-2 Minutentakt den Korb wieder rein -ist noch Futter drin war es zu fest.
Da nicht alle Fischarten zur gleichen zeit Laichen, wird irgend etwas beissen müssen.
Hoffentlich war der Platz tief genug, hatte mal jemand erzählt das er beim Vereinsangeln (freie Platzwahl) in einen Altarm gefeedert hat und kein Biss hatte, später war ein kleiner Futterhügel an seiner Angelstelle da unter 20 cm tief und trüb.Ich habe soetwas mal mit einer 1/2 m tiefen Stelle gehabt :m


----------



## Obi Wan (30. April 2011)

*AW: Feedern und zwar richtig...Wo ist mein Fehler*

Und ich würde die 28ziger hauptschnur überdenken das ist meines erachtens ein wenig zu viel 20iger wird wohl auch reichen oder???


----------



## Slick (30. April 2011)

*AW: Feedern und zwar richtig...Wo ist mein Fehler*

War gestern feedern.Ich hatte paar zupfer.Ein Kaulbarsch gefangen.Drei Körbe angefüttert und alle 10-15 Min nachgelegt.Nichts.Kurz vor Ende des Angeltags(2h vorher),dachte ich mich fütterst an bis zum Umfallen und hab alles rausgekrammt und Ballen geformt und angefütter punktgenau nähe Futterkorb.
1,5 Liter Maden 3kg Futtermischung(Caramel/Rotauge),Dosenmais,Hanf,Hafer und alles was ich noch da hatte.Das war ein richtiges Paradies für Fische tausende Maden ,Rotwürmstücke usw.Aber nichts nur ein Fisch der mir die Maden vom Haken schlürfte.|krach:

Was ich damit sagen will,wenn keine Fische da sind kannst machen was du willst und auch richtig,aber es wird nichts.#c
Einige Tage davor hatte ich an der Stelle meine erste Brasse gefangen und haufen Rotaugen.

Das Timing muss stimmen.

Wenigsten war für mein Wohlbefinden gesorgt an dem Tag.

Cheers


----------



## DerJonsen (30. April 2011)

*AW: Feedern und zwar richtig...Wo ist mein Fehler*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Das ist aber von See zu See unterschiedlich. Hier kann man den Brassen in der Laichzeit den Köder direkt vors Maul halten und sie werden nicht beißen.




Hier auch nicht, bei uns sieht man das daran, dass die Brassen in Schwärmen nahe der Wasseroberfl. ziehen. Keine Chance eine zu fangen...

Es kann wirklih sein, dass du alles richtig machst, das Wetter hat häufig umgeschlagen, Tief Hoch Tief Hoch, vllt hat das den Fischis auf den Magen geschlagen. An unserem Gewässer wirken sich Temperaturstürze ebenfalls auf das Beißverhalten aus. Aber: Alles nur Spekulatius, du wirst keine 100% Antwort kriegen

Zu deinem Equip muss ich sagen, ne Freilaufrolle ist sicherlich nicht nötig, aber auch nicht hinderlich, v.a. da du ja noch nichtmal nen Biss hattest wird auch nicht am Equip liegen. Hast du den auf selbsthak also mit noch einem Stopper vor dem Boom oder auf Durchlauf? Probiere mal letzteres, solltest du es anders machen...

Am Köder wird es auch nicht liegen(vllt mal Spasshalber nen Made/Maiskorn Mix anbieten, etwas Büchsenmais kannste auch ins Futter geben, evtl mal Stelle wechseln, z.B. Fische ich eher in Flachbereichen zu dieser Jahreszeit und erst wieder im Hochsommer im Tieferen...

Was mir grade noch eingefallen ist, wie stark sind deine Spitzen? Nutze nicht unbedingt 3oz oder noch schwerere am Stillgewässer, eher eine 1-1,5oz Spitze


----------



## m-spec (30. April 2011)

*AW: Feedern und zwar richtig...Wo ist mein Fehler*

Wenn da über ein paar Stunden nichts passiert ist dann liegt es wohl einfach und schlicht an der Tatsache: Da war kein Fisch.

Wenn die Montage falsch ist dann merkt man an angeknabberten Maden oder Schnurschwimmern das da was an der Präsentation nicht richtig war. Von Feederbooms halte ich persönlich auch nicht viel und habe sie schon lange aus dem Sortiment verbannt. Aber wenn Fische da sind zeigen auch diese Aktivität auf dem Futterplatz an.

Gibt noch zwei Möglichkeiten rauszufinden ob was geht:

- Köder dippen (hilft nicht oft aber manchmal
- Bewegung in den Köder bringen. Bringt öfters mal Kontakte auf den Plätzen die man für tot hält.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Feedern und zwar richtig...Wo ist mein Fehler*



Slick schrieb:


> War gestern feedern.Ich hatte paar zupfer.Ein Kaulbarsch gefangen.Drei Körbe angefüttert und alle 10-15 Min nachgelegt.Nichts.Kurz vor Ende des Angeltags(2h vorher),dachte ich mich fütterst an bis zum Umfallen und hab alles rausgekrammt und Ballen geformt und angefütter punktgenau nähe Futterkorb.
> 1,5 Liter Maden 3kg Futtermischung(Caramel/Rotauge),Dosenmais,Hanf,Hafer und alles was ich noch da hatte.Das war ein richtiges Paradies für Fische tausende Maden ,Rotwürmstücke usw.Aber nichts nur ein Fisch der mir die Maden vom Haken schlürfte.|krach:
> 
> Was ich damit sagen will,wenn keine Fische da sind kannst machen was du willst und auch richtig,aber es wird nichts.#c
> ...



Es ist sicherlich nicht sinnvoll, so viel zu füttern. |uhoh:


----------



## Mikesch (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Feedern und zwar richtig...Wo ist mein Fehler*



			
				Slick schrieb:
			
		

> ... alles was ich noch da hatte. ...





Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Es ist sicherlich nicht sinnvoll, so viel zu füttern. |uhoh:



Er war doch nur zu faul seinen "Müll" wieder mit zu nehmen. |wavey::q


----------



## Marrec83 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Feedern und zwar richtig...Wo ist mein Fehler*



Wuetty schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin seit kurzem mit dem Feedern angefangen.
> Habe mir zwei schöne Feederruten von Daiwa gekauft mit Freilaufrollen.
> ...


 
Hallöchen !

Hier mal mein Beitrag:

es kann mehrere Faktoren haben das es nicht klappt.
Zunächst würde ich die 28er mono gegen eine geflochtene bis max. 16kg austauschen. Dazu ne ganz feine Schlagschnur dran knoten. Etwa die länge Deiner verwendeten Rute. 
Dann würde ich zur Schlaufenmontage raten, denn je feiner und weniger Balast umso besser (also Wirbel vermeiden).
Um diese Jahreszeit kannst Du recht süß Dein Futter fertig machen. Mache es 2-3 Stunden bevor Du Dich ans Wasser setzt fertig (ohne Lebendköder). So kann das Futter gut durchziehen. GANZ WICHTIG: Sieben ! Du brauchst keine Knödel sondern richtig feines und gut durchgerührtes Futter. Das Futter ist gut, wenn Du eine Hand voll zusammenballst, und dann leicht mit dem Daumen auf das Futter drückst und es dann zerbricht. Am Fluss darf es bisschen härter sein. 
Am Angelplatz:
Je nach Wind-, Strömungsverhältnisse und die gedachte Entfernung des Futterplatzes den Rutenständer platzieren: Starke Strömung: Rutenspitze so hoch es geht aufstellen damit so wenig Schnur wie möglich im Wasser ist. 
Starker Wind: Spitze nur knapp übers Wasser platzieren.

Wenn alles steht suchst Du Dir den richtigen Futterplatz. Es darf nicht zu tief sein. Aber auch nicht gerade flach (bei dieser Jahreszeit). Entfernung der Futterstelle mit dem Clip fixieren. Das ist so ziemlich das wichtigste mit jedem Wurf immer exakt den Futterplatz zu treffen. Sollte Dir das nicht immer gelingen, sofort wieder nach dem Einschlag einholen. Besser Du verteilst das Futter großflächig als einen neuen ungewollten Futterplatz zu errichten. 5 Würfe zum anfüttern sollte reichen wenn Du nicht gerade Wettkampffischen betreibst. Sobald der Haken dran ist, heißt es höchste Konzentration. Ich gehe davon aus das die Fische extrem vorsichtig bei Dir beißen werden, da wenig Futterneid aufkommen wird. Sobald die Spitze zuckt: Anschlag ! 
Solltest Du zu dem Genuss kommen das Du Dir einige Fische am Futterplatz angesammelt hast, nehme Lebenköder mit ins Futter und einige grobe Partikel. Wenn Du Brassen hast, darf es mehr sein, wenn nur kleine Rotaugen sich dort aufhalten, dann heißt es "Geiz ist Geil".

Ach ja und noch was: Wenn Du am See ohne Strömung bist, halte nach dem Aufschlag des Futterkorbes sofort die Rutenspitze ins Wasser, bis der Korb am Grund angekommen ist. Das bewirkt eine schnelle Spannung der Schnur von der Spitze bis zum Köder. Oft hat man nämich schon Bisse während man die Schnur strafft.

Oh, wurde doch ein bisschen viel, aber das sind nur die Grundlegenden Dinge. 

Hoffe ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen.

Gruß
Marrec


----------



## iguana57 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Feedern und zwar richtig...Wo ist mein Fehler*

Hi..

Ich war letztens auch mal los Feedern und das lief auch ganz gut. Innerhalb 4 std. ca. 40 Fische. Aber fast nur Rotaugen und kleine Brassen, Gründlinge etc. 

Als Futter hatte ich einen selbst gemachten Mix aus Zwiebackmehl, Biskuitmehl, Paniermehl, Kakao, Kokusraspel Salz, Mehl.... Später bissel Maden und Mais dazu..

Das lief sehr gut, konnte fast jeden Biss verwerten.
----------------

Bloß jetzt vor kurzem wieder los gewesen und fast jedesmal haben die mir die Maden ausgelutscht :r

Nutze meistens ein 14er Eisen und habe die Maden auch schon in allen möglichen Varianten aufgezogen. Kopf, Ende, Mitte aber immer das selbe.

Hat da jemand Tips wie ich das vermeiden kann ?


----------



## Marrec83 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Feedern und zwar richtig...Wo ist mein Fehler*



iguana57 schrieb:


> Hi..
> 
> Ich war letztens auch mal los Feedern und das lief auch ganz gut. Innerhalb 4 std. ca. 40 Fische. Aber fast nur Rotaugen und kleine Brassen, Gründlinge etc.
> 
> ...


 

1. Schärfe der Haken kontrollieren. 
2. Die erste Made bis zum Hakenknoten aufziehen, dann 1-2 Maden durch den Kopf
3. Eine gut dehnbare Schlagschnur
4. Vergewissere Dich das der Fisch beim Biss auf keinen Widerstand stößt. Selbsthakmontagen sind meiner Meinung nach beim feedern das schlimmste was man machen kann.

Was anderes wüsste ich jetzt auch nicht #c


----------



## Dunraven (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Feedern und zwar richtig...Wo ist mein Fehler*



Marrec83 schrieb:


> Dazu ne ganz feine Schlagschnur dran knoten. Etwa die länge Deiner verwendeten Rute.



Und was soll die bringen?
Die macht doch gar nichts. Eine Schlagschnur muss mind. doppelte Rutenlänge haben +1-2 Wicklungen, denn bei einfacher Rutenlänge erfüllt sie ja ihren Zweck nicht, die Schlag beim Beschleunigen des Futterkorbes abzufangen damit die Hauptschnur nicht reißt. Aus diesem Grund ist eine ganz feine Schlagschnur auch nicht gerade hilfreich, denn die reißt dann ja noch leichter als die Hauptschnur. Aus diesen Gründen kann ich nicht ganz verstehen warum du sowas als Schlagschnur empfiehlst.


----------



## Marrec83 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Feedern und zwar richtig...Wo ist mein Fehler*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Weil jeder Biss sicher gehakt wird , oder warum ?
> Ich fische zudem auch noch mit geflochtener Schnur und habe zumindest bei den Brassen oder Schleien so gut wie nie einen Ausschlitzer
> Gruß Udo


 
Meiner Meinung nach darf der Fisch so gut wie keinen Widerstand spüren. 
Geflochtene nehme ich auch, aber ich hab noch gut 4m Schlagschnur davor die sehr dehnbar ist. Dazu noch die Schlaufenmontage und mein "Paket" ist komplett. Und bisher habe ich keinen Fisch beim feedern während des Drills verloren. Liegt aber auch glaub ich daran das mein Anschlag brutal aussieht, muss aber auch seini wegen der dehnbaren Schlagschnur.

Gruß
Marrec


----------



## Marrec83 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Feedern und zwar richtig...Wo ist mein Fehler*

Hi Udo !
Leider kann ich Deine Meinung in Sachen Widerstand nicht mit Dir teilen.
Aber das der Haken scharf sein muss geb ich Dir recht :m

Grüße aus Xanten


----------



## Marrec83 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Feedern und zwar richtig...Wo ist mein Fehler*

Und ich schwöre auf meine Methode.
Aber ich werde Deine Methode das nächste mal nen Stündchen ausprobieren. Das es funktioniert zweifle ich ja gar nicht an. Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass man NOCH weniger Fehlbisse hat. 
Wie sieht denn Deine Montage genau aus ?


----------



## Marrec83 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Feedern und zwar richtig...Wo ist mein Fehler*

Hi Udo,
also ich habe Deine Methode am Samstag beim Vereinsfischen mal 3 Stunden ausprobiert... Sorry. Aber das Ergebnis war vernichtend.
!!!18kg!!! ist der Unterschied vom ersten Platz bis zu mir (5.). Und das ist meine schlechteste Platzierung die ich je gemacht habe. Dabei habe ich die Selbsthakmethode bis zum bitteren Ende ne Chance gegeben.
Bisse hatte ich genug, aber kaum eine Brasse war nach dem ersten Zupfer noch am Futterplatz.
Habe ich vielleicht was falsch gemacht ?
Wenn Du mir einen guten Grund dafür gibst werde ich es sogar nochmal versuchen, aber ganz bestimmt nicht beim Vereinsfischen. Da blebe ich beim alt bewertem.

Gruß aus Xanten

Marco


----------



## Dunraven (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Feedern und zwar richtig...Wo ist mein Fehler*

Also eine Selbsthakmethode wendet normalerweise keiner beim Vereinsfischen an, zumindest keiner der Erfolg haben will. Wir haben Samstag ein Wettfischen gegen die Holländer in Holland, da wurde mir empfohlen eine Method Feeder Montage zu nehmen mit Miniboili oder Mais. Das ist das erste Mal das es mir empfohlen wurde, aber das ist auch eine Sondersache, denn wir angeln halt den Wettkampf in Holland und da ist es eben teils so das man mit einer großen Brasse schon sehr gut dabei ist, und diesen einen Fischt soll die Methode bringen wurde mir gesagt. Aber mal sehen, ich denke ich bleibe auch bei der normalen Schlaufenmethode, denn die hat mir auch schon in Holland ein paar Mal den Sieg gebracht mit einem deutlichen Vorsprung. Selbsthakmethode ist halt was für große Fische und ein Angeln bei dem man nur mit 1 Fisch so ca. rechnet. Sowas ist normal nicht so mein Ding und wer sagt mir das der auch kommt. Da bin ich lieber flexibel und sammele auch ein paar kleine Weißfische ein während andere auf den einen Brassen warten. ich habe dann meinen Fisch und wenn es gut beißt auch ein hohes Gewicht. Die schauen aber teilweise eben komplett in die Röhre. 

Probiere die Selbsthakmethode ruhig weiter aus, aber das ist etwas das man probiert wenn man auch einen Schneidertag in Kauf nehmen kann.


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Feedern und zwar richtig...Wo ist mein Fehler*

Also ich fische an meiner kleinen Feederrute mit Monofiler Schnur die Schlaufenmontage. An meiner großen Rute mit geflochtener hab ich das Feeder Rig mit Powergum Shockabsorger dran. Dieses Ganze gefuchtel mit Schlagschnur usw is nix für mich. Ich mags lieber einfach und nicht umständlich. Aber jeder hat seine Lieblingmethode.|wavey:


----------



## Marrec83 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Feedern und zwar richtig...Wo ist mein Fehler*



gurkenfahrstuhl schrieb:


> Also ich fische an meiner kleinen Feederrute mit Monofiler Schnur die Schlaufenmontage. An meiner großen Rute mit geflochtener hab ich das Feeder Rig mit Powergum Shockabsorger dran. Dieses Ganze gefuchtel mit Schlagschnur usw is nix für mich. Ich mags lieber einfach und nicht umständlich. Aber jeder hat seine Lieblingmethode.|wavey:


 
Schöner Beitrag... aber mal was anderes: Wie kommt man auf den Namen "Gurkenfahrstuhl" ? Einen lustigeren Namen habe ich hier noch nicht gelesen. #6

Gruß
Marrec


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Feedern und zwar richtig...Wo ist mein Fehler*



Marrec83 schrieb:


> Schöner Beitrag... aber mal was anderes: Wie kommt man auf den Namen "Gurkenfahrstuhl" ? Einen lustigeren Namen habe ich hier noch nicht gelesen. #6
> 
> Gruß
> Marrec


 Ja als ich den das erste mal gehört hab hab ich auch sehr geschmunzelt. Das kommt von der Tupperware. Da gibts diese Dose für saure Gurken. Dort macht man sie mit samt Gurkenwasser rein und die liegen dann auf nem "Fahrstuhl" mit dem sie aus dem Wasser geholt werden :g 
Daher der Name |wavey:


----------



## Hook007 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Feedern und zwar richtig...Wo ist mein Fehler*

Wenn ich an meine Anfangsjahre überlege, wo ich auch mit Winkelpicker oder Feederrute geangelt habe, dann waren doch die wichtigsten Dinge:

-Feine Hauptschnur (kommt ja auf das Gewicht des Futterkorbes an)
-Kleien Harken (manchmal sogar 16 Haken)
-Den Haken in den Maden zu verstecken, also eine aufgezogen und zwei am Kopf
-Das Wasser nicht zu feucht zu machen, damit das Futter sich schön verteilt
-Mit Schnurstop versuchen immer die gleiche Stelle zu treffen beim anfüttern

Ob Schlaufe oder Röhrchen war eigentlich bei längeren Vorfächern recht egal, da man ja eh zwei/drei Umdrehungen den Haken ins Futter zieht und Fertig war die Laube!! :g

Oder???


----------



## Dunraven (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Feedern und zwar richtig...Wo ist mein Fehler*

@Udo: Darum geht es ja meist bei Vereinsfischen, eben die Masse und damit das Gewicht oder die Anzahl oder beides.

Btw. heute noch mal Infos zum Angeln am Sa bekommen. Miniboilies sollen zwar die Köder sein, aber die Montage soll die normale Feedermontage sein, also nicht Selbsthaken sondern Futterkorb und Schlaufe. Da hatte ich es nur falsch vermutet weil man bei Fischmehlfutter und Miniboilies normal von Method Feeder spricht.


----------

